# Denver Colorado



## ZBalge (Jan 20, 2013)

Lost one of my birds, would like to replace her with a young bird. Preferably a young racer, with light grizzle. Will pay for shipping ect. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You should try to find a bird from the Denver club, then you wouldn't have to pay shipping.
Dave


----------

